
Nike’s NBA uniforms made with the equivalent of 20 recycled plastic bottles - endswapper
https://qz.com/1032403/nike-revealed-the-new-2017-2018-nba-uniforms-each-made-with-the-equivalent-of-20-recycled-plastic-bottles
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

